# 92 RE4FO2A TRANNY PROBLEMS



## apitz1 (Mar 16, 2005)

I just changed the tranny, and it wont go into reverse, drives in neutral and loses power in OD. Park does work and linkage seems to be adjusted right. What does the inhibitor switch do? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

